# [SUCHE] Taktik-Coop-Shooter im Style von Tom Clyncy Rainbow Six Vegas



## Vordack (7. September 2011)

*[SUCHE] Taktik-Coop-Shooter im Style von Tom Clancy Rainbow Six Vegas*

Moin,

2 meiner Kumpels und ich veranstallten jede Woche ein paar Stunden ne Internet-Session  Nachdem wir monatelang Borderlands gezockt haben, haben der eine und ich gestern Vegas 2 angefangen.

Gerade diese Art von Spiel, bei dem das Coop, und auch die Taktik, eher groß geschrieben wird bringt uns echt Laune (mehr als z.B. pures L4D geballere).

Ich suche also Spiele die auch so ähnlich sind. Wichtig ist für uns dass es die Möglichkeit gibt die Kampagne im Coop, zu dritt, durchzuspielen.

Früher hat mir z.B. auch Advanced Warfighter 2 sehr gut gefallen. Als wir es neulich mal wieder auspackten war es dann aber doch nicht mehr das gleiche... Vegas 1 habe ich natürlich auch, aber viel älter sollten die Spiel dann doch nicht sein (es sei den Deus Ex geht im Coop  ).

Naja, ich bin mal gespannt auf eure Vorschläge 

Ob über tunngle oder Steam oder wasauchimmer ist erst mal egal.


----------



## svd (7. September 2011)

Naja, da gibbet leider nicht sehr viel Alternativen.

Da wären natürlich die direkten Vorgänger der Vegas Reihe, also "Lockdown", "Raven Shield (Gold)", etc.
Und die SWAT Reihe von Sierra.

Sind halt teilweise doch schon älter, was sich aber gut auf die Performance auswirkt, hehe.

Sonst probiert mal "Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising". Kostet nur noch maximal einen Zehner und lässt dich die
Kampagne mit bis zu drei Kumpels durchspielen.

edit: Auch in ARMA II soll die Kampagne zu mehrt spielbar sein. Keine Ahnung, ob das Spiel noch so verbuggt wie zum Release ist.


----------



## Mothman (7. September 2011)

> Tom Clyncy





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vordack (7. September 2011)

@svd

Ja, danke. Ich meine wir haben uns neulich ARMA günstig bei Steam gekauft (wo man auf nem Flugzeugträger anfängt), war überhaupt nicht unser Ding. Es geht eben auch "zu realistisch" für unseren Geschmack. Wir spielen dass eher wegen dem Teamplay, nicht dem Realismus.

@Moth

Obwohl ich so einen Schund nicht lese habe ich es korrigiert


----------



## Batze (7. September 2011)

Also ich kann da nur mein Lieblingsgame Weiterempfehlen.

Hidden & Dangerous 2.

Ist ein Taktik Shooter, angesiedelt im WW2.

Leider ist der Coop Modus so angelegt das nur die einzelnen Maps zusammen angespielt werden können. Pflicht dazu ist das Addon Sabre Squadron.

Anders geht es mit H&D 1. Da ist der Coop Modus gleich mit bei und das beste, das Game kann man kostenlos saugen.
Gespielt im Sp wird in H&D 1 mit 4 Mann. Solltest Ihr weniger sein, wird der Rest vom Programm übernommen.

In H&D 2 kann man das gesammte Game auch alleine durchrocken.

Hier mal ein Link
Hier geht es zum H&D 1 download

Viel Spass beim zocken.


----------



## eiswerk (26. September 2011)

svd schrieb:


> Naja, da gibbet leider nicht sehr viel Alternativen.
> 
> Da wären natürlich die direkten Vorgänger der Vegas Reihe, also "Lockdown", "Raven Shield (Gold)", etc.
> Und die SWAT Reihe von Sierra.
> ...



SWAT 4 fand ich echt klasse!


----------

